# Shimano R500 vs. Fulcrum Racing 7



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

looking for a new set of bargain wheels. will be used for some cx races, but not terribly badly. courses are fairly tame, and I am Cat 4/C mid pack, so not going too crazy. after cx season, good chance they would become daily wheels. my weight is about 180lbs.

I have found two that seem decent and are in my budget range.

Shimano WH R500, and Fulcrum Racing 7.

the Shimano is sometimes listed as being the newer 501 version, but I really dont know/care about the difference.

both are 20F and 24R, 20.x mm wide and 24 mm tall, almost exact same weight, etc. price shipped for both is also almost exactly the same.

Shimano would ship from a place very local, would likely have them in a day. Fulcrum would ship from the UK via Wiggle.com, so a bit more time/hassle.

only other deciding factor for me is that I simply like the word Fulcrum more than Shimano. stupid really, and would be less than 1% of the decision.

my question to the hive: which would you choose, and why?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like Fulcrums over the Shimano's. the biggest reason for me is the Fulcrums usea cartridge bearing. 

I have used both and they are fine entry level wheels.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the difference only matters if you intend on riding in lots of wet weather. IMO the R500/501s will have better sealing against the elements due to cup+cone bearing hub; however, Fulcrum sells a CX version of their wheels which have an extra seal for rain and grit. I used my Fulcrum Quattros (non-CX version) in rain and the bearings got contaminated after a few long rides.


----------



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

excellent info, thanks guys.

I like the idea of the cartridge bearings better, just simpler to deal with. I actually and going to try and rebuild some cup/cone hubs today.
in southern california, rain isnt a major issue. I dont shy away from riding/racing in the rain, just doesnt happen too often though. 

with my weight, would these be an option for daily commuting? the roads are all paved, bu def not in the best shape. I have a set of neuvation r28s that I got second hand, and was using for commuting. def kind of flexy, and broke a couple of nipples this way. so lower spoke counts kind of make me a bit leery for this use.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

cambo357 said:


> the Shimano is sometimes listed as being the newer 501 version, but I really dont know/care about the difference.


According to some shops the 501 have improved sealings.

Some considerations:
Racing 7s are 11speed capable, 501s aren't.
Lacing pattern of the Racing 7 rear wheel is superior to 501 rear wheel, at least on paper.
In a test Racing 7 showed a high lateral stiffness.
The Racing 7 wheel set (shimano version from 2011) is heavier than 501, about 2030 gramms.


----------

